# 70s Intercom System



## jeff009 (May 31, 2008)

Just bought an older home from the early 70s.  It has a working intercom system (radio, intercom, etc.).  Any good ideas on what to do with it - leave it as is, replace the wall plates (not sure it can be done), use the wiring for in wall speakers, other thoughts?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## somacore (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Replace the main unit with a big LCD screen and put a wireless video cam out front to see who's at your door. 

2. Buy an FM transmitter for your ipod and tune your intercom to that station - unlimited music!

That's all I've got so far


----------



## TexasKid (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Jeff - I have one of these, too. I've been thinking about putting it a new stereo system just for fun... but don't know. Let me know what you do with yours. I need ideas. My house built in '89.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 24, 2008)

I used to have one of those at an old house. I upgraded the speakers and used it to listen to music. If everything works, you might consider upgrading the radio portion to a newer unit and maybe upgrading the speakers.


----------

